# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Importância dos aditivos

## Alex Correa

Importância dos aditivos. 

Seres vivos dependem de uma série de condições mínimas para que suas funções sejam equilibradas e distribuídas propriamente pelo corpo, afim de que os metabolismos possam ser exercidos de acordo com as necessidades de vida do organismo. No meio aquático, a dependência de vários fatores físicos, químicos e biológicos encontrados na água são de importância vital aos que nela habitam. Esses fatores são naturalmente mudados ou substituídos de forma constante e agindo de maneira altamente influente nos organismos, necessitando de alguns ajustes para que tais mudanças sejam assimiladas e corretamente direcionadas ao destino de suas funções. Durante o dia (horas de luz) no aquário, várias mudanças podem ocorrer simplesmente por razões naturais (influência de temperatura externa e variações de pH, por exemplo) e essa é mais uma das razões para nos dedicarmos à oferecer uma maior estabilidade, na medida do possível. Diante de vários pormenores, nós aquaristas devemos dar atenção aos fatos que já foram comprovados até agora à serem importantes e primordiais, sendo então indispensáveis à vida dos organismos em nossos sistemas fechados, como por exemplo a iluminação, filtragem e presença de certos elementos na água do aquário. Nesse artigo, irei apresentar alguns dos mais comuns aditivos (elementos) e procurarei dar algumas dicas práticas relacionadas ao assunto. 

Não só nos sistemas de reef, mas também nos aquários somente de peixes, a presença de vários elementos encontrados na água salgada são altamente necessários e importantes nos nossos sistemas. Peixes precisam de uma certa estabilidade nos parâmetros físico-químicos da água para que suas funções de respiração (regulagem osmótica e iônica), adaptação à possíveis mudanças de pH (regulagem ácida/ básica) e estresse possam ser equilibrados e que doenças sejam evitadas, isso sem mencionar a alimentação diária e de boa qualidade. Íons de sódio, magnésio, cloro, cálcio e potássio (monovalentes ou não) fazem importante papel no metabolismo dos peixes. Sabendo disso, é verdade afirmar que uma ausência de certos elementos dissolvidos na água pode de certa forma afetar seriamente até as mais resistentes espécies. 

A qualidade da água, assim como a filtragem e trocas parciais mensais são fatores excenciais para um mantimento sadio dos vertebrados e invertebrados dos nossos sistemas por um longo período de tempo. Alguns aquaristas conseguem manter aquários sem skimmer. Outros evitam fazer trocas de água. O sucesso que tais aquaristas conseguem, depende de uma série de condições, cujas são raramente encontradas ou almejadas pela maioria dos aquaristas que normalmente praticam o hobby, ou seja, raramente as situações apresentadas nesses tipos de aquários são semelhantes às que muitos de nós escolhemos como meta. 

Filtragem é muito importante, e quando manuseada de maneira adequada irá prevenir um acúmulo substancial de amônia, nitrito, nitrato e substâncias tóxicas produzidas, dissolvidas no sistema. Filtragem química (ex.: carvão ativado, skimmer), física (ex: trocas de água), processos biológicos e até mesmo precipitação, ajudarão à retirar impurezas. As trocas de água parciais, quando de boa qualidade (sal sintético/ água natural), irão repor muitos elementos extraídos pelos animais e algas desejáveis (calcáreas). A mistura do sal artificial implica sériamente no equilíbrio da composição da mistura e deve ser produzida e aplicada com atenção, permitindo que este seja devidamente dissolvido na água. A ajuda de uma bomba (powerhead) colocada dentro do recipiente onde a mistura é feita, por algumas horas antes de ser introduzido ao sistema é algo bem pensado. Trocas de água devem ser administradas em pouca quantidade à cada vez, para evitar que choques ocorram nos habitantes do sistema (a não ser em casos de emergências). Esses choques são principalmente relacionados com o equilíbrio da bio-química da água, uma vez que a estabilidade precisa de um tempo para ser estabelecida e assimilada por todos os organismos presentes. Também é importante que essa seja efetuada bem devagar, de preferência durante horas (em aquários com caixa de circulação), ou em bem poucas quantidades (divididas entre 15 em 15 dias, por exemplo), para que o sistema possa aceitar bem as mudanças na química da água. Água livre de impurezas é como uma lei, assim como qualquer excesso de metais pesados e nutrientes. Filtros de osmose reversa e desionização são as melhores opções de remoção desses. Carvão ativado pode ser utilizado como um pré-filtro, possibilitando assim uma retirada de parte das impurezas através de adsorção molecular. 

Outras formas de colocar aditivos na água do aquário são as aplicações de produtos contendo vários compostos, vendidos para o uso aquarístico. Soluções compostas preparadas para aquários marinhos que apresentam muitos elementos da composição de água salgada natural são vendidos, voltados para uma 
reposição não-particular de nenhum elemento, assim agindo como um complemento geral para necessidades básicas à um longo prazo , ou melhor, são produtos feitos com intuito de reunir muitos dos mais importantes e necessários elementos, para dar um conforto ao aquarista, proporcionando menos dosagens do que se houvessem vários produtos diferentes. Muitos desses produtos podem ser perfeitamente usados em aquários de reef. Se alguma carência existir em particular para qualquer elemento, esse poderá ser dosado de acordo com as necessidades. Para isso o aquarista terá que pesquisar sobre aquele organismo em particular e entender quais são os aditivos necessários para o metabolismo do mesmo. Esses produtos podem servir como um grande auxílio na reposição de elementos por causa da ação do skimmer e do carvão ativado, principalmente, que retiram além das impurezas, boa parte desses elementos beneficiais aos organismos no dia-a-dia. Por serem fabricados de acordo com as necessidades biológicas de muitos dos organismos que mantemos, muitas das vezes apresentam melhores resultados do que elementos dosados separadamente, ou soluções fabricadas em casa. Trocas parciais constantes irão diminuir a necesidade de reposição desses elementos, trazendo melhor equilíbrio e conforto aos habitantes do tanque. O que o aquarista deveria procurar na composição de aditivos de elementos normalmente vendidos no mercado seria: elementos traços, amino ácidos, vitaminas, cálcio, boro, magnésio, molibdênio, lítio, ácido fático, além de diferentes complexos orgânicos. Um produto contendo a maioria dos citados anteriormente pode ser considerado de grande auxílio. 

Principalmente em reef tanks, a perda de suplementos é não só constante, como também em maiores concentrações, em certos aspéctos. Vários elementos são absorvidos e utilizados tanto pelos peixes, quanto pelos corais (moles e duros), anêmonas, moluscos (Tridacna spp.) e algas calcáreas. Dentre os mais importantes desses elementos estão o cálcio e estrôncio, principalmente para a calcificação de corais e moluscos; iôdo, utilizado em sua maioria por algas e corais moles; dentre outros que mencionarei mais adiante nesse mesmo artigo. Alguns desses suplementos tendem a precipitar da água de acordo com reações ocorridas normalmente nos nossos sistemas convencionais, ou mesmo serem retirados rapidamente pelo skimmer, como mencionado anteriormente. Essa é uma das razões mais importantes para que eles sejam repostos regurlamente, prevenindo que sejam escassos por completo. Além disso, escassez de elementos poderão trazer estresse e até mesmo perda de alguns peixes e invertebrados por razões não óbvias, fisicamente. 

Por outro lado, um excesso de qualquer aditivo pode provocar um desequilíbrio iônico na água, o que normalmente não acontece de forma rápida, mas sim altera gradativamente a estabilidade do sistemas, e muitas das vezes não é compreendido pelo aquarista. Essas mudanças normalmente alteram a reserva alcalina e o pH, principalmente, porque os aditivos mais enganosamente administrados são os de cálcio e os tamponadores (buffers). Muitas das vezes em que o aquarista superdosa kalkwasser e buffers, existe um desequilíbrio iônico devíduo à presença de outros elementos como o magnésio, e acontecem situações constrangedoras como por exemplo o empedramento de substratos do tipo aragonite ou halimeda. 

Kalkwasser: 
A melhor maneira de adicionar cálcio é através de Kalkwasser, ou hidróxido de cálcio (Ca(OH)2 ), pelos benefícios que esse traz ao sistema com o tempo. A aplicação consiste normalmente no uso de solução saturada da mistura de +/- 1 à 2 colheres de chá rasas do pó, para cada 4 litros de água pura (sem nutrientes ou metais pesados) num sistema amadurecido. A melhor maneira de se preparar Kalkwasser saturada é diferente da maneira correta, ao meu ver. A melhor maneira, para alguns seria colocando menos pó, para economizar, uma vez que irá precipitar de qualquer maneira, assentando todo no fundo. Se o pó está no fundo, é porque tem muito na mistura e está sendo precipitado em grande quantidade, sendo desperdiçado, logo, vamos diminuir a quantidade desse pó, correto? Errado! Não economize kalkwasser dessa maneira, pois além de não ser tão caro, se a mistura for feita com pouco pó, poderão, dependendo do tipo de sistema, haver alguns reflexos negativos no mantimento da reserva alcalina, na presença de íons de cálcio ou mesmo na precipitação de fosfatos num longo período de tempo. Esses reflexos não são vistos como de muita importância, pois muitas das vezes são facilmente administrados com o uso de tamponadores (aumentando ou diminuindo a dosagem, dependendo do problema), mas se não forem notados, darão trabalho para que os parâmetros cheguem ao normal novamente e estressarão os organismos desnecessariamente. Logo, a maneira correta seria adicionar uma percentagem do hidróxido de cálcio na mistura para que os organismos sejam beneficiados ao máximo, de maneira constante. Quanto mais pó (sem exageros!), maior o número de íons de Ca, maior o pH da solução precipitada, mais chances de precipitação de fosfato no aquário e maior ajuda à reserva alcalina, sempre pensando à um longo prazo, é claro. É verdade que depois do aquário estabilizado, com o processo de amadurecimento completo, o emprego de menores quantidades do pó 
poderá ser administrado, não para economizar, mas sim para prevenir um supercrescimento de certos organismos, por exemplo. Mesmo assim, acredito que a poda dos corais seria benéfica até para que o hobby cresça, possibilitando trocas de peças entre hobbistas. Um excesso (mais pó por volume de água da mistura, do que o recomendado) irá trazer problemas também, e além disso não será de grande vantagem, em termos das necessidades normais encontradas em sistemas tradicionais. Os melhores resultados são obtidos com a quantidade de 1 à 2 colheres rasas de chá de Ca(OH)2 por cada 4 litros de água. 
Muitos preferem economizar em Kalkwasser e usar mais os tamponadores. Raramente teremos que usar tamponadores se fizermos a mistura como mencionei anteriormente e não esquecermos de fazer as trocas parciais mensais. Além disso, a estabilidade e conforto dos organismos são melhor alcançados dessa maneira, pois Kalkwasser na dosagem correta, e administrada diariamente, prevenirá constantemente que o valor do pH e da reserva alcalina caiam. Embora isso seja fato, se por algum motivo a reserva alcalina precise algum reforço, deverá ser empregada a adição dos tamponadores, e nunca administrada com adição extra de kalkwasser para esse fim. 

A mistura de kalkwasser deve ser agitada e deixada para repouso por umas 6 à 12 horas em temperatura ambiente, de preferência o menos quente o possível (ideal de 20° à 25° C). O líquido cristalino da solução é aproveitado e o pó precipitado, localizado no fundo do recipiente pode ser re-aproveitado ou, melhor ainda, descartado para que outra mistura possa ser feita. Quando o pó precipitado no fundo é re-aproveitado, existirá a presença de carbonato de cálcio misturado com o hidróxido de cálcio precipitado, resultantes da reação do dióxido de carbono do ar da atmosfera com a mistura, por causa da introdução de bolhas de ar no ato de misturar, logo sendo desaconselhável re-aproveitar o restante precipitado. Raramente o pó precipitado de Ca(OH)2 voltará à ser diluído com uma nova adição de água, mesmo adicionando mais pó, sendo mais um motivo para descartá-lo. 

A aplicação do líquido cristalino no tanque deve ser feita bem devagar para que o pH da água do aquário não suba muito rápido, causando choque nos habitantes do sistema. Durante à noite certamente será o meio mais seguro e confortável aos habitantes do aquário porque o pH tende à cair nesse período, devíduo à ausência de fotossíntese que é feita pelas algas (zooxanthellae e outras) na presença da luz, durante o dia. O acúmulo de CO2 então aumenta e a formação de ácido carbônico (H2CO3), deixando a água levemente acidificada (abaixando o pH). Um instrumento dosador ou mesmo um gotejador daqueles utilizados para soro em hospitais pode servir perfeitamente para esse propósito. Aquários com um grande número de corais e/ ou pouca diferença de evaporação diária poderão necessitar de um reator de cálcio, para que a adição de íons de cálcio seja feita em concentração suficiente para que os organismos que precisam dos mesmos para o metabolismo, não sofram uma carência do elemento. O importante, quando dosando Kalkwasser, é observar o crescimento e saúde dos organismos. Tanto os que não, quanto os que utilizam cálcio da água. Assim, o aquarista poderá ter uma idéia de como deverá ser feita, ou melhor, que mudanças precisam ser feitas, se precisam, para a aplicação do método. 

Reatores de cálcio: 
Existem atualmente dois tipos diferentes de reatores de cálcio mais usados: o que utiliza injeção de gás dióxido de carbono (CO2) e o de Kalkwasser. O de CO2 consiste em uma aplicação do gás de CO2 para diluir partículas sólidas de substratos calcificados como por exemplo: Halimeda, Aragonite, coral moído, dentre outros comercializados no mercado da aquariofilia. A aplicação do CO2 precisa ser muito bem monitorada, pois o excesso poderá altarer significantemente o pH do sistema, trazendo grandes problemas como estresse aos peixes e invertebrados, além de estimular supercrescimento de algas. Reatores de Kalkwasser são os que mantêm a solução da mistura de H2O e Ca(OH)2 em movimento para que a solução seja aplicada em seu efeito concentrado (mistura não saturada). Esse último também poderá ser utilizado com um controlador de pH que ativará o injeção do gás de CO2 automaticamente no sistema, se por ventura o pH atingir valores maiores que 8.4, por exemplo. Apesar de alguns utilizarem esse injetor que acabei de mencionar com o reator de kalkwasser, não aconselho, pois consegue-se um controle satisfatório mesmo sem necessidade dessa injeção. Quanto mais evitarmos injeção de CO2 no aquário marinho, melhor e mais seguro. O controle pode ser feito somente com o monitoramento do pH e manualmente, ou com o auxílio de um timer, para acionar o reator somente por algumas vezes ao dia, de acordo com o volume evaporado diariamente. Assim sendo, evita-se um pH exagerado. 

Buffers: 
Carbonatos, bicarbonatos e boratos são muito importantes porque ajudam à manter a estabilidade do pH e são adicionados nas trocas de água ou através de tamponadores (buffers). O aquarista que respeita religiosamente as trocas parciais de água mensais do sistema e dosa kalkwasse corretamente, diariamente, pouco necessitará de adicionar tamponadores para ajudar no mantimento da reserva alcalina nos seus níveis aceitáveis. Testes de reserva alcalina podem ser expressados de duas maneiras diferentes. As medidas normalmente recomendadas para nossos sistemas são de 7 à 10 dKH (dureza de carbonatos) ou 2.5 à 3.5 meq/ L (miliequivalentes por litro). Dependendo do teste que se obtenha, terá um desses dois métodos de expressar a reserva alcalina. Adicionando diariamente Kalkwasser, para repor o volume de água evaporado diariamente para que uma estabilidade de adição dos íons de hidróxido e íons de cálcio possam atuar naturalmente na neutralização de ácidos presentes no sistema é sem dúvida o caminho à seguir. Dessa maneira, a reserva alcalina será naturalmente e gradativamente sendo reforçada todos os dias, além de evitar qualquer choque nos habitantes, uma estabilidade iônica será de grande importância e ajuda para todos os habitates do sistema. Assim como kalkwasser, tamponadores não devem ser administrados de maneira excessiva, afim de se evitar qualquer desequilíbrio iônico no sistema. 

Outros: 
Assim como o cálcio, o estrôncio é importante na formação de esqueletos de muitos dos bivalves e corais, principalmente os que apresentam um crescimento notável, como por exemplo os corais 
Acropora spp. Outros elementos traços também possivelmente ajudam nessa constituição como o lítio e o bário. 
Dentre os mais importantes elementos traços, além do bário e lítio, estão: iôdo, ferro, molibdênio. 

Iôdo, também mencionado anteriormente, além de ser importante na formação de tecidos de algas, precisa ser adicionado na água pois é retirado por corais também. Principalmente corais moles como Xenia spp. Esse elemento é encontrado na água salgada em grandes quantidades e logicamente tem sua importância no habitat marinho. No aquário, iôdo é retirado rapidamente pelo skimmer e precipitado por outros meios, daí precisando ser adicionado regularmente. Excessos porém, poderão causar uma superpopulação de micro-algas indesejáveis. Iôdo pode ser adicionado na forma de iodeto. Existem outros metodos de reposição de iôdo, mas iodeto é para muitos o mais seguro e que apresenta ótimos resultados à um longo prazo. 

Ferro é outro elemento importante para os invertebrados fotossintetizantes por causa de sua influência nas algas (zooxanthellae) presentes nos tecidos dos mesmos. Um excesso poderá causar problemas com algas indesejáveis, assim como no caso do iôdo. Normalmente não são necessárias aplicações de ferro separadamente, pois muitos dos aditivos vendidos no mercado da aquariofilia já contêem esse elemento no produto, além de haver um ciclo de volta do elemento ao sistema através de detritos e processos micro-biológicos. 
Molibdênio provavelmente ajuda à prevenir na separação de tecidos de invertebrados como nos corais, mas nada foi provado cientificamente em relação à essa afirmação até o presente momento. Um excesso do elemento poderá causar desequilíbrio no sistema biológico, uma vez que molibdênio é utilizado por bactérias no metabolismo. Inclusive cianobactérias poderão aparecer em maiores quantidades no sistema, o que não seria algo prazeroso. 

Enfim, para mantermos aquários de sistemas naturais com saúde, e oferecermos as necessidades básicas aos organismos que pretendemos povoá-lo, adição de aditivos na água e observação dos outros fatores físicos em conjunto serão os principais influentes. No futuro, certamente teremos mais descobertas e logicamente teremos mais informações de muitas das influências exercidas por esses elementos nos sistemas fechados. Uma observação diária nos habitantes do aquário é fundamental e deve ser a prioridade, ao invés de testes efetuados quase que freqüentemente. 

© Copyright 1999 Alex Correa.

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Excelente Artigo!

----------

